# Warhammer 8th Edition Rulebook FAQ/ERRATA



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Warhammer Fantasy Rulebook FAQ/ERRATA 1.0 from Games Workshop has been posted.

*LINK*


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Already being discussed here. Thread closed.


----------

